# fishing island state park



## dictionary6767 (Jul 14, 2014)

I was at island state park yesterday for the first time, from 5pm till about 9pm and no success catching anything. I was using a clam on a number 4 hook and a gulp 4 inch mullet on size 6 hook. What would you recommend using and what is best time to fish there?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

The best time to fish IBSP is the fall. In high summer, your best shot is targeting sharks at night. You can run into a school of snapper blues here and there and if you put in some time and cover some ground there are fluke around, but July and August are usually pretty dead.


----------



## dictionary6767 (Jul 14, 2014)

where would you recommend fishing in July and August?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

There is some decent fluke around right now. Try to fish inlets when the water is moving you'll probably run into some.


----------

